# Lip gloss sweetener



## BattleGnome (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought some glass roll-on tubes for lip gloss to expirament with NG's lava gloss recipe. While the recipe is wonderful the glycerin and mica stuck to the glass and ruined the effect. I used some stevia (that I had on hand) to sweeten a quick tube I made this morning of fractionated co and sunflower oil then remembered that stevia is water soluable. 

Are there oil soluable sweeteners other than the commercial ones I've seen from suppliers? I'm mostly just looking for options right now (and to save my credit card from a potential ingredient spree).


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 20, 2016)

Way before I got hooked on MMS's Sugar Baby liquid oil-base sweetener (about 6 years ago), I used to make my own lip balm sweetener out of fine stevia powder suspended in castor oil. It worked nice because the stevia I used was as fine as talcum powder (found it at my local health food store), and as long as I didn't go overboard with it, my balms came out smooth (no grains), and they had just the right amount of sweetness without any bitter aftertaste. I should probably mention right here that I only ever used it in hard, stick-type balms, i.e., not liquid lip gloss. I don't believe it would work well in a liquid lip gloss, because the stevia powder only suspends in oil (does not dissolve in oil), and would only sink to the bottom of a liquid gloss.

To make it, I weighed out .5 grams of the stevia powder on my lotion scale, and mixed it with 3 mL of castor oil in a small container, and I would use just a very small amount of that in my balms. 

To give you an idea of how small my small amount was- I only needed to use a drop or two per every three .15oz balms. 

Before use, I would stir my homemade sweetener up real well with one of those cosmetic stirrer rods/swizzle sticks, and with the same rod/stick, I would scoop up a drop or 2 on the end of it and stir it real well to disperse it into my melted balm base (I usually melt enough balm base to make only 3 balms at a time). Then I'd pour my balms into their tubes and pop them right into the freezer to firm up quickly before the stevia had a chance to drop out of suspension. 


IrishLass


----------

